# Cabelas Columbus Ice Gear Selection...



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I was in Cabelas Columbus on Monday to pick up a few things and was looking around and when I got to their ice fishing section I was really disappointed in the lack of merchandise. I talked to one of their employees in the fishing department and asked him if the were getting anymore in, and he said that a few jigs where all that was to come. 

All they had displayed was:
1 Cabelas sled, 1 Cabelas hub shanty, 1 Jiffy auger, 2 Frabil tip ups, 1 Frabil ice rod, Frabil ice picks, and Frabil Sit n Fish buckets. 

Cabelas needs to get there crap together and quit wasting space on 10,000 square feet of overpriced t shirts and get back to the basics of what they were founded on...... Hunting and Fishing Gear!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

That's a bit of a bummer. Up here at the Dundee cabelas, there's quite a bit more gear. When I stopped in a month ago, they had at least three isles of ice jigs and spoons and a lot more wrapped around the back of their stairway. It looked like they were just starting to get setup and still had a lot more coming in.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to drive up to Dundee, MI at least 3 times a year to Cabelas. I agree that store is 10 times better than the Columbus store. How is the store now since the rebuild after the fire?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

SlabSlayR said:


> I used to drive up to Dundee, MI at least 3 times a year to Cabelas. I agree that store is 10 times better than the Columbus store. How is the store now since the rebuild after the fire?


As far as I know they didn't really have to rebuild anything. They just lost merchandise like clothing from smoke damage. They were open a week or so later.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

That's good to hear.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

best place to GO and get gear is the new Bass Pro up in Toledo area....They have 4 full rows of ice gear and they always have at least 10 shanty's set up in between the 4 isles....most of the time there is a full 30 feet of back shelf as well....

Been all over the northern states ice fishing and trust me it is worth the drive.....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

why disappointed, sometimes we never have enough ice to even get on it..... safely in central Ohio and then other times we have more ice then needed at 10-16 inches....I am sure if the ice around here gets good they can bring more in from other stores to satisfy the demand


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> why disappointed, sometimes we never have enough ice to even get on it..... safely in central Ohio and then other times we have more ice then needed at 10-16 inches....I am sure if the ice around here gets good they can bring more in from other stores to satisfy the demand


Why Disappointed??? I ice fish every year around here. I either go to farm ponds, Indian Lake, Alum Creek, Delaware Lake, or if there isn't enough ice here I head up north. We do live in a region sir where people do ice fish. These big box sporting goods stores should carry some ice gear along with their bass plugs and thousands of spinner baits. Go to Cabelas in Dundee, Michigan and just look at the isles of ice gear just 2 hours away. What do they think that just because we live in Ohio we don't do hard water??? If Cabelas would just do away with the BS clothing and start filling there stores with the gear that they advertise in their catalogs they would be a lot better store.


----------



## C.M.Jump (Apr 10, 2012)

I was dissapointed in the Columbus store when I was there several months ago. For the first time ever, I actually left an outdoor store without buying anything. If you are looking for shirts, jackets, or other clothing this store has it. As far as equipment (lures, tackle, etc)--- very disappointed in the selection.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> why disappointed, sometimes we never have enough ice to even get on it..... Safely in central ohio and then other times we have more ice then needed at 10-16 inches....i am sure if the ice around here gets good they can bring more in from other stores to satisfy the demand


 but i want it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

With the changing climate they just cant sell as much stuff like that anymore so they either cut way back on it or now dont sell it at all.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I stopped by Cabelas in Dundee on the way to work yesterday and they had alot of stuff out.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

yonderfishin said:


> With the changing climate they just cant sell as much stuff like that anymore so they either cut way back on it or now dont sell it at all.


That's not the way the Columbus Cabella's thinks! They are too worried about selling clothing to women than selling hunting and fishing gear! Their fishing selection sucks! They need to get rid of that crappy restaurant they put in there and move the clothing in there to free up the main floor space!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

revpilot said:


> I stopped by Cabelas in Dundee on the way to work yesterday and they had alot of stuff out.


You could also put 3 of the Columbus stores inside of the Dundee location! I love the Dundee store, but this one in Columbus is by far the worse one ever!!!


----------

